# Aufruf von Instanzdatenbausteinen im OB1



## sUbP (1 August 2022)

TIA V16
CPU 1510SP-1 PN

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze gerade vor einem Programm, in welchem diverse Instanzbausteine im OB1 aufgerufen werden (die dazugehörigen FBs werden nirgends aufgerufen). Ich verstehe den Sinn/Gedanken dahinter nicht wirklich. Und auch nicht, wie das Ganze dann funktioniert, also wann und wie werden die FBs abgearbeitet?
Warum werden nicht "einfach" die FBs im OB1 aufgerufen und abgearbeitet? Was ist der Unterschied/Vorteil?

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## NicoSch (1 August 2022)

Ich glaube du meinst mit Instanzbausteine die IDB's der FB's.
Das sind dann die FB's die aufgerufen werden. In SCL / AWL steht dort Textlich nur der Instanzdatenbaustein.


----------



## sUbP (1 August 2022)

Ah ok, das ist ja simpel, weil der FB logischerweise mehrfach verwendet werden kann... Dadurch, dass der IDB dort steht, ist es eindeutig. Bei FUP stehen ja der FB und der IDB dran.

Vielen Dank! Da stand ich voll auf dem Schlauch... Kannte den Aufruf bisher nur in FUP im OB1...


----------



## PN/DP (1 August 2022)

sUbP schrieb:


> ich sitze gerade vor einem Programm, in welchem diverse Instanzbausteine im OB1 aufgerufen werden (die dazugehörigen FBs werden nirgends aufgerufen).


Wie meinst Du das, wie werden die "Instanzbausteine" aufgerufen? Hast Du mal ein Bild? Werden die FB wirklich nirgends aufgerufen? 

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das, wie werden die "Instanzbausteine" aufgerufen? Hast Du mal ein Bild? Werden die FB wirklich nirgends aufgerufen?


In TIA, wenn du z.b. FB1 mit DB1 aufrufst ( bei Classic FB1.DB1(); ), dann wird nur der Name des DBs angezeigt. Also z.B. "DBDaten();". Den FB1 siehst du erst mal nicht. Da musste ich mich auch erst mal dran gewöhnen


----------



## PN/DP (1 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> wird nur der Name des DBs angezeigt. Also z.B. "DBDaten();".


Der FB erscheint da auch nicht in den Querverweisen?   

Hmm, der Fragesteller hätte ruhig schreiben können daß es bei ihm (evtl.) um SCL geht...
Übrigens: ich habe in freier Wildbahn noch kein SPS-Programm gesehen, wo der OB1 in SCL programmiert ist. Konnten die Programmierer nichts anderes und/oder ist da vielleicht alles KnowHow-geschützt?

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 August 2022)

Ich kann morgen früh mal Screenshots machen. Querverweise funktionieren, es ist eher ein optischer Unterschied zu Classic. Man gibt ja FB1 DB1 an und drückt Enger und ab dann wird nur noch der DB angezeigt.



PN/DP schrieb:


> ich habe in freier Wildbahn noch kein SPS-Programm gesehen, wo der OB1 in SCL programmiert ist.


Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 August 2022)

Hier mal ein Screenshot, den ich hier im Forum gefunden habe:


----------



## hucki (1 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Übrigens: ich habe in freier Wildbahn noch kein SPS-Programm gesehen, wo der OB1 in SCL programmiert ist.


 
SCL-Netzwerke in FUP/KOP...


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> SCL-Netzwerke in FUP/KOP...


Genau das ist ein riesen Vorteil von TIA


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2022)

Früher habe ich AWL gemacht, heute SCL.
War für mich immer leserlich und gut zu durchblicken.


----------



## hucki (2 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genau das ist ein riesen Vorteil von TIA


Definitiv!

Allerdings "gehen" dann Quellen nicht.
Irgendwas ist immer. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## sUbP (2 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hast Du mal ein Bild?





So schaut das aus und ja, der OB1 hat ein Netzwerk, welches in SCL programmiert ist.
Nach dem Tipp von @NicoSch habe ich gesehen, dass der zugehörige FB angezeigt wird, wenn man mit der Maus "drüber fährt"...



PN/DP schrieb:


> Konnten die Programmierer nichts anderes und/oder ist da vielleicht alles KnowHow-geschützt?


Das weiß ich nicht, warum das gemacht wurde. KnowHow ist nicht geschützt.


----------



## MFreiberger (2 August 2022)

sUbP schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62625


Hinweis:
Leerzeichen sollten vermieden werden. Also statt "fbAnsteuerung Allgemein" besser "fbAnsteuerungAllgemein" schreiben.

VG

MFreiberger


----------

